# Geht so die Welt zugrunde ?



## Kamsi (19. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHd-iMgY-lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,804527,00.html

*Nordkoreas langjähriger Diktator ist tot, die Macht soll in der Familie bleiben. Nach dem Ableben Kim Jong Ils haben staatliche Medien dessen jüngsten Sohn Kim Jong Un zum "großen Nachfolger" erklärt.*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,804625,00.html

*Kaum ist der neue Machthaber Kim Jong Un im Amt, zeigt sich Nordkorea aggressiv. Laut Berichten aus Südkorea soll das Militär des Nachbarlandes eine Kurzstreckenrakete abgefeuert haben. *


Schon sehr gruslig wenn ein Fiktiver Story Trailer von einem Shooter real wird.

Denkt ihr der neue Führer wird Süd und Nordorea vereinen ?

Das die USA Wirtschaftsprobleme hat wissen wir auch und das derzeit die Börsen verückt spielen selbst der DAX ist bei uns gesunken

http://www.zeit.de/news/2011-12/19/boersen-dax-startet-schwach-19094805


Bis zur Prophezeiung der Maya sind es jetzt auch nur noch ein knappes Jahr


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Dezember 2011)

In dem Land verhungern 3/4 der Bevölkerung und sonderlich modern ist ihr Militär auch nicht, also nein.


----------



## RedShirt (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, die Landungsschiffe fahren gerade an Hawaii vorbei, und bald wird amerikanischer Grund invasiert...


Erm, ne. Keine Bange, passiert nix.



> In dem Land verhungern 3/4 der Bevölkerung und sonderlich modern ist ihr Militär auch nicht, also nein.



Wär dem so, gäbs bald keine Nordkoreaner mehr.

Es hungern viele außer Militär und Parteimitgliedern bzw. haben Mangelerscheinungen.

Aber wenn Du schon als Kind mit Raketen das 1*1 lernst, anstatt mit Autos/Traktoren/Kühen ...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2011)

also wenn wir schon durch ein krieg untergehen,dann doch eher aus dem iran-israel-konflikt,der unter umständen einen weltweiten flächenbrand entzünden könnte,genährt aus religiösen,geldlichen und vertraglichen verpflichtungen...
aber nordkorea?nö...


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also wenn wir schon durch ein krieg untergehen,dann doch eher aus dem iran-israel-konflikt,der unter umständen einen weltweiten flächenbrand entzünden könnte,genährt aus religiösen,geldlichen und vertraglichen verpflichtungen...
> aber nordkorea?nö...



Vielleicht Nordkorea und Iran/Nordkorea und Israel?

Sie haben zwar nicht die gleichen Ziele, aber ein Abkommen das für beide von Nutzen wäre wird wohl schon genügen. Zack haben wir eine explosive Mischung.
Man hat es ja beim Deutschen Reich und der Sovjet Union gesehen. Beide wollten sich eigentlich gegenseitig den Hals umdrehen, haben aber auf heile Welt gemacht, weil ein solcher Pakt von Nutzen war.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja ehhm der neue "Große" Nachfolger wird Korea *natürlich *vereinen. 
Zur "Vereinten Volksrepublik Nordostsüdkorea" Danach werden Handels- und Friedensabkommen mit Japan der USA und Lichtenstein getroffen und China bekennt sich zu den Menschenrechten und zur "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft und stellt sein Wirtschaftswachstum den ärmsten Ländern der Erde zum aufbau eines gemeinsamen Lebenstandarts zur Verfügung.

Israel und Palästina werden Freunde und leben demnächst im Staat der 2 Weltreligionen zusammen und der Iran wir Teilrepublik vom friedlichsten und vortschrittlichsten Land der Region---- Afganistan *gg*

Alle Multimilliardäre geben freiwillig 90% ihres Vermögens in eine gemeinnützige Stifftung ein, um einen weltweiten, menschenwürdigen Lebensstandart zu ermöglichen.

Hach wie gut das niemand weiss, das mein Stielzchen Rumpel heißt. 
Ich finde es ja gut wenn Leute wie der Threadersteller über den Tellerrand schauen, aber wir haben doch schon genug Probs hier in Deutschland und Europa... was interessiert mich da ehrlich gesagt, solch ein nichtssagendes, diktatorisch geführtes Land wie Nordkorea..... Da ist Pakistan mit seinem Atomprogramm viel viel gefährlicher, oder Indien, Israel, Iran, USA, ect. pp

Mach Dir mal nicht son Kopp um solches. Um es mal mit Eva Herrmanns Worten zu sagen"Alles wird gut"

so long


Ford


----------



## Kamsi (19. Dezember 2011)

ich fand es nur erschreckend wie genau die ersten 2 zeitangaben mit dem trailer zusammen passten und für mich gehört korea mit israel und iran halt zu potentialler gefahrgutquellen mit atomwaffen 

okay usa wirds als erstes treffen aber wenn die weg sind dann wirds fies für die restlichen grossen länder


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja der Alte sah ja jetzt auch nicht sooo gut aus, es gibt viele Leute wo man schätzen kann wann sie abkratzen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich jetzt noch mal loswerden, nachdem ich den Trailer zu dem COMPUTERSPIEL gesehen habe...
Solch grottig schlechte "Propaganda" wird leider in sehr sehr vielen Medien betrieben. 
Computerspiele gauckeln uns regelmäßig vor, wer der "Feind" ist.... Früher wars "Der Russe", neulich warens die pösen pösen islamischen Terroristen, in diesem Trailer ist es halt Nod Korea (ja das r hab ich absichtlich weggelassen, siehe Command and Conquer". 
Der größte Feind der freien Menschheit, ist meiner Meinung nach der FREIE Mensch selber, welcher sich trotz Rede,-Meinungs,-Reisefreiheit WISSENTLICH und unter vorspielung falscher Propaganda immer mehr in seinen Freheitsrechten einschränken lässt. Ich finde Leute lustig, welche sich z.B. über da Fernsehprogramm von RTL aufregen. Denn das bedeutet ja eigentlich im Umkehrschluss, sie haben sich mit etwas auseinandergestzt, was sie (und ich finde vollkommen zu recht) für schlecht und falsch empfinden. Ich kann mich darüber garnicht aufregen, da ich garkein TV-Gerät habe und solch Schrott selbst früher nicht geguckt habe.


so long and 
*PEACE*


Ford


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nach die USA noch die miltärische Spitzenposition in der Welt. 
Das wird auch erstmal so bleiben. Und solange die USA ,ein so moderners Militär hat wird sich an der jetztigen Situation auch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Es hungern viele außer Militär und Parteimitgliedern bzw. haben Mangelerscheinungen.


In Nordkorea sind alle beim Militär.
Deshalb hat Nordkorea auch weltweit das größte Heer.

/e
Ja ich finde Fordtaurus hat recht, Computerspiele gaukeln und ständig vor wer der Feind ist. NIEDER MIT DEN ORCS!


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Krieg so lange dauert wie die Singleplayer-Kampagne des Spiels da oben, ist nach 2,5 Stunden eh alles vorbei.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Dezember 2011)

Jo geiles Ding Zam. Ich kenne das Spiel zwar nicht, aber wenn Du das sagtst.
Kann ich ja noch mal sagen:"Watn Glück gehabt!!!"
Hoffentlich findet der Krieg dann aber bitte zwischen 14:00 und 16:30 statt, dann kann ich danach noch den Feierabend genießen *gg*


so long



Ford


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

Der Majakalender endet nur am 21.12.2012, weil da jemand keine Lust mehr hatte, weiter zu machen...

Ich bezweifle mal stark, das ich in den nächsten Jahren eine Atombombe auf den Kopf bekomme. Ich will nicht sagen, das ja alles so weit weg ist, aber andererseits stecken wir da getreu britischem Motto doch irgendwie nicht drin, das geht uns nichts an.

Die Nordkoeanische Seite schätze ich zumindest als nicht soo wichtig ein. Iran ./. USA erscheint mir da schon wahrscheinlicher. Najo, warten wir halt mal die koreanische und danach chinesische Revolution ab :-).

Ich mein, was soll schon groß passieren ...schließlich wurde dieser komische Klon...öh...Sohn ja an keiner Kunstakademie abgelehnt...


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn der Krieg so lange dauert wie die Singleplayer-Kampagne des Spiels da oben, ist nach 2,5 Stunden eh alles vorbei.



Ja wenn alle, alle ihre Atomraketen abfeueren kommt das sicher hin.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2011)

Klar das sich alles nur um Amerika dreht das Bedroht ist


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ja wenn alle, alle ihre Atomraketen abfeueren kommt das sicher hin.



Deutschland hat ja garkeine, scheiße, dürfen wir dann überhaupt mitmachen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deutschland hat ja garkeine, scheiße, dürfen wir dann überhaupt mitmachen?



In Bayern sind welche, die gehören aber den Amis^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich mein, was soll schon groß passieren ...schließlich wurde dieser komische Klon...öh...Sohn ja an keiner Kunstakademie abgelehnt...


LOL


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deutschland hat ja garkeine, scheiße, dürfen wir dann überhaupt mitmachen?



Doch natürlich dürft ihr mitmachen...halt nur in dem stil das ihr euch im bunker versteckt, wie wir auch.


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Dir sagen wies laufen wird. Es gibt genau 3 Szenarien:

a) Nichts ändert sich (ausserhalb Nordkoreas).

b) Kim Jong Un wird ermordet und/oder abgesetzt und durch irgend jemand anders ersetzt. Ansonsten ändert sich nichts (ausserhalb Nordkoreas).

c) Kim Jong Un sieht ein, dass internationale Beziehungen seinem Land mehr helfen als schaden und versucht, diplomatische Beziehungen wieder aufzubauen.


Darfst Dir eins aussuchen. Aber Weltuntergangsstimmung zähl ich nicht zu den Szenarien.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2011)

Auch im Militär hungern viele, in Nordkorea. Die wirklich Privilegierten leben in Pjöngjang, der Landbevölkerung geht es nicht sonderlich gut, egal ob zivil oder Militär. 
Wenn Kim Jong-Un jetzt wirklich abdreht, sind vorallem Südkorea und Japan in Gefahr. Langstreckenraketen haben die nicht.

Und glaubt ihr ernsthaft, Deutschland hätte keine Atomwaffen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich und wenn, ziemlich blöd. Die wechselseitig zugesicherte Zerstörung ist besonders wenn es um schwierige Länder wie die DPRK geht eine Friedensversicherung oder zumindest friedensfördernd.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

Deutschland selber hat keine Atomwaffen, es liegen Sprengköpfe - sogar feuerbereit - auf deutschem Boden, aber die gehören nicht Deutschland. Ist auch völlig egal, in der Nato gibt es genügend nukleare Waffen - in dem Fall ist es nur die Frage wer den roten Knopf drückt und nicht woher die Bombe kam.


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr der neue Führer wird Süd und Nordorea vereinen ?



1. ist das ein politisches Thema, also hatte ich eigentlich gedacht, dass hier binnen Minuten dicht ist. ^^ 
So wie sonst auch.

Und 2. um auf deine Frage zu antworten:
Wenn der Kim Jong Dingenskirchen versucht Südkorea anzugreifen, dann wird Südkorea sicherlich entsprechend reagieren und die USA gleich mit.

Also ich würde in einem Kriegsfall Nordkorea keine großen Chancen einräumen. Aber soweit wird es nicht kommen, und Atombomben wirds auch nicht regnen, also allerhöchstens wird das Regime in Nordkorea friedlich zu Fall gebracht oder es läuft weiter mit Provokationen wie bisher. (letzteres ist IMO die warscheinlichste Alternative)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und glaubt ihr ernsthaft, Deutschland hätte keine Atomwaffen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich und wenn, ziemlich blöd.



Im Grundgesetz steht das wir keine haben dürfen, das ist 49 festgelegt worden!


----------



## Potpotom (19. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn der Kim Jong Dingenskirchen versucht Südkorea anzugreifen, dann wird Südkorea sicherlich entsprechend reagieren und die USA gleich mit.


Ganz sicher nicht... die USA wird sich hüten, Nordkorea steht unter dem "Schutz" der Chinesen, mit Südkorea verbündet hin oder her... das Risiko sich auf asiatischem Boden mit China anzulegen geht die USA nicht ein - das zeigten schon die letzten Beziehungsschwankungen zw. den USA und China. 

Die USA stockten ihre Flotte im Pazifik zwar auf - aber das wird nicht passieren, und wenn... dann gute Nacht.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Im Grundgesetz steht das wir keine haben dürfen, das ist 49 festgelegt worden!



Im welchem Paragraphen? Ist mir gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt.
Aber selbst wenn, heisst das nicht, dass es _wirklich_ keine gibt.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, wenn es welche gäbe, welchen Sinn hätten sie denn? Damit kann man ja nicht abschrecken.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Im welchem Paragraphen? Ist mir gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt.
> Aber selbst wenn, heisst das nicht, dass es _wirklich_ keine gibt.


Also im Grundgesetz wüsste ich auch keinen Artikel, aber Deutschland hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also im Grundgesetz wüsste ich auch keinen Artikel, aber Deutschland hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet.



Genau und aufgrund der "Nuklearen Teilhabe" gibt es für Deutschland auch keinen Grund daran was zu ändern.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, wenn es welche gäbe, welchen Sinn hätten sie denn? Damit kann man ja nicht abschrecken.



Was, Kernwaffen? Doch. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual_assured_destruction

Einfach gesagt: Wenn sie jeder hat, verwendet sie keiner. Idealerweise.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja aber wenn es niemand weiß das man welche hat.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, im Fall von Deutschland haben wir mit der "nuklearen Teilhabe" durch die EU schon die Sicherheit. Wobei ich eben auch nicht glaube, dass Deutschland selbst keine direkten Möglichkeiten hat. Aber das tut nicht viel zur Sache.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also im Grundgesetz wüsste ich auch keinen Artikel, aber Deutschland hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet.



Ha! Hab 15 min gebraucht ums' zu finden 
14. die Erzeugung und Nutzung der Kernenergie zu *friedlichen Zwecken*, die Errichtung und den Betrieb von
Anlagen, die diesen Zwecken dienen, den Schutz gegen Gefahren, die bei Freiwerden von Kernenergie oder
durch ionisierende Strahlen entstehen, und die Beseitigung radioaktiver Stoffe.

Gesamt:
Art 73
(1) Der Bund hat die ausschließliche Gesetzgebung über:
1. die auswärtigen Angelegenheiten sowie die Verteidigung einschließlich des Schutzes der Zivilbevölkerung;
2. die Staatsangehörigkeit im Bunde;
3. die Freizügigkeit, das Paßwesen, das Melde- und Ausweiswesen, die Ein- und Auswanderung und die
Auslieferung;
4. das Währungs-, Geld- und Münzwesen, Maße und Gewichte sowie die Zeitbestimmung;
5. die Einheit des Zoll- und Handelsgebietes, die Handels- und Schiffahrtsverträge, die Freizügigkeit des
Warenverkehrs und den Waren- und Zahlungsverkehr mit dem Auslande einschließlich des Zoll- und
Grenzschutzes;
5a. den Schutz deutschen Kulturgutes gegen Abwanderung ins Ausland;
6. den Luftverkehr;
6a. den Verkehr von Eisenbahnen, die ganz oder mehrheitlich im Eigentum des Bundes stehen (Eisenbahnen
des Bundes), den Bau, die Unterhaltung und das Betreiben von Schienenwegen der Eisenbahnen des
Bundes sowie die Erhebung von Entgelten für die Benutzung dieser Schienenwege;
7. das Postwesen und die Telekommunikation;
8. die Rechtsverhältnisse der im Dienste des Bundes und der bundesunmittelbaren Körperschaften des
öffentlichen Rechtes stehenden Personen;
9. den gewerblichen Rechtsschutz, das Urheberrecht und das Verlagsrecht;
9a. die Abwehr von Gefahren des internationalen Terrorismus durch das Bundeskriminalpolizeiamt in Fällen,
in denen eine länderübergreifende Gefahr vorliegt, die Zuständigkeit einer Landespolizeibehörde nicht
erkennbar ist oder die oberste Landesbehörde um eine Übernahme ersucht;
10. die Zusammenarbeit des Bundes und der Länder
a) in der Kriminalpolizei,
b) zum Schutze der freiheitlichen demokratischen Grundordnung, des Bestandes und der Sicherheit des
Bundes oder eines Landes (Verfassungsschutz) und
c) zum Schutze gegen Bestrebungen im Bundesgebiet, die durch Anwendung von Gewalt oder darauf
gerichtete Vorbereitungshandlungen auswärtige Belange der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gefährden,
sowie die Einrichtung eines Bundeskriminalpolizeiamtes und die internationale Verbrechensbekämpfung;
11. die Statistik für Bundeszwecke;
12. das Waffen- und das Sprengstoffrecht;
13. die Versorgung der Kriegsbeschädigten und Kriegshinterbliebenen und die Fürsorge für die ehemaligen
Kriegsgefangenen;
14. die Erzeugung und Nutzung der Kernenergie zu friedlichen Zwecken, die Errichtung und den Betrieb von
Anlagen, die diesen Zwecken dienen, den Schutz gegen Gefahren, die bei Freiwerden von Kernenergie oder
durch ionisierende Strahlen entstehen, und die Beseitigung radioaktiver Stoffe.


GG zum runterladen:
http://www.google.de...NEYeRvA&cad=rja


----------



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2011)

Unsere Welt ist so Arm. Ganz ehrlich, wieso können die Dikatoren-Mongos nicht einfach sagen: "ach wisst ihr was? Streiten geht mir voll auf meine gelben Eier, ich bin für Peace und so..." und die ganze Welt umarmt sich. Wir investieren das ganze Geld statt ins Militär jetzt in die Aufbauhilfe in armen Regionen und alles wird gut.


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Atomwaffen: Deutschland wurde bereits direkt nach dem 2. Weltkrieg verboten, Atomwaffen zu besitzen.
Die USA haben höchstens damit geliebäugelt, Deutschland damit auszustatten, unter dem sich abzeichnenden kalten Krieg mit der UdSSR.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht... die USA wird sich hüten, Nordkorea steht unter dem "Schutz" der Chinesen, mit Südkorea verbündet hin oder her... das Risiko sich auf asiatischem Boden mit China anzulegen geht die USA nicht ein - das zeigten schon die letzten Beziehungsschwankungen zw. den USA und China.
> 
> Die USA stockten ihre Flotte im Pazifik zwar auf - aber das wird nicht passieren, und wenn... dann gute Nacht.



Naja, die USA waren ja schon immer Wegbegleiter und Ausstatter der Südkoreanischen Armee. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Amis da supporten im Konfliktfall.
An China hatte ich dabei nicht gedacht, aber da könntest du Recht haben.


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. Dezember 2011)

habe mal gelesen das die Nordkoreaner zwar Atomwaffen besitzen diese aber Verhältnismäßig so schwach sind und nicht die Reichweite besitzen um gezielt ein Land anzugreifen. Klar wäre jede Atomwaffe eine Katastrophe aber ich mache mir da keine großen Gedanken drüber ob da jemand verrücktes an der Macht ist. Verhindern kann man es eh nicht und jeder weiß wer die erste Atomwaffe zieht ist am A****- Alleine die Japaner hätten locker die Kraft Nordkorea den gar aus zu machen. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn die sich vereinen und nach Südkoreanischen Maßstäben leben aber solange diese Familie da regiert wird es dazu nicht kommen. Die haben nichtmal genug Strom um ihre eigene Bevölkerung zu versorgen. Ich sehe in Nordkorea auch wegen China keine Gefahr. China ist zwar stark jedoch werden die sich nicht mit dem Rest der Welt anlegen wollen.


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Das "gute" an Atomwaffen ist, dass es bisher immer Pattsituationen gegeben hat.
Niemand würde eine Atomwaffe benutzen, weil jeder weiß, dass genau diese Waffe im Gegenzu zurückkommen würde.

Das hat ja letztlich auch den kalten Krieg "über die Zeit gerettet", wenn man so will. Das ist ja heute nicht anders.

Die Einzigen, die vielleicht davon Gebrauch machen würden, wären Terroristen, weil es sich für die nicht um die herkömmliche Situation der Marke "alter Krieg" handelt, sondern um punktuelle Gewaltausbrüche insbesondere gegen Zivilisten.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Dezember 2011)

Sobald eine Atommacht anzeichen macht die Macht ansich reißen zu wollen wird sie entweder einfach solange unter Druck gesetzt bis sie sich in die Ecke setzt und schämt.
Oder wird direkt vereint nieder gemacht.
Natürlich nur wenns dann wirklich kritisch wird aber soweit wird es nie kommen der Typ ist ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.
Dieses "Fallout" Szenarien heraufbeschwöre ist sinnlos wird soo schnell nicht passieren.
Man weiß halt das in so einem Falle KEINER gewinnt.


> Unsere Welt ist so Arm. Ganz ehrlich, wieso können die Dikatoren-Mongos nicht einfach sagen: "ach wisst ihr was? Streiten geht mir voll auf meine gelben Eier, ich bin für Peace und so..." und die ganze Welt umarmt sich. Wir investieren das ganze Geld statt ins Militär jetzt in die Aufbauhilfe in armen Regionen und alles wird gut.



Das liegt nicht an Diktatoren das liegt an den Menschen selbst.
Siehe USA glaubst du die bomben Länder nieder um dennen Menschenrechte zu beschaffen. 



> Naja, die USA waren ja schon immer Wegbegleiter und Ausstatter der Südkoreanischen Armee. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Amis da supporten im Konfliktfall.
> An China hatte ich dabei nicht gedacht, aber da könntest du Recht haben.



USA ist doch bekannt dafür ihre Feinde aufzurüsten nur um ihnen dann wieder das ganze Spielzeug wegzunehmen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Dezember 2011)

Ihr redet hier immer von Atomwaffen... Das was Nordkorea besitzt ist vielleicht im Vergleich, zu dem was die "großen" Atommächte haben, wie xxhajoxx schon anmerkte, warscheinlich nicht mehr als eine kleine böse Knallerbse. Schlimmer ist doch der Scheiss hier pöse pöse Muni .
Gerade sagten sie im Radio, der Kl(s)o(h)n der Nordkorea jetzt führen soll ein großer FAN amerikanischen Basketballs sei... rofl ich geb mir nen Korb.


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> USA ist doch bekannt dafür ihre Feinde aufzurüsten nur um ihnen dann wieder das ganze Spielzeug wegzunehmen.



Stimmt, aber Südkorea war ja seit jeher kein Feind der USA. Im Koreakrieg waren sie schon verbündet und seit dem hat sich das nicht geändert.


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> habe mal gelesen das die Nordkoreaner zwar Atomwaffen besitzen diese aber Verhältnismäßig so schwach sind und nicht die Reichweite besitzen um gezielt ein Land anzugreifen.


Die haben mittlerweile auch recht anständige Langstreckenraketen und ne "verhältnismässig schwache" Atomwaffe ist immernoch ne Atomwaffe und deren erfolgreicher Einsatz nachwievor verheerend.



> China ist zwar stark jedoch werden die sich nicht mit dem Rest der Welt anlegen wollen.


China hat doch gar kein Interesse an irgendwelchen Kriegen. Die Chinesen brauchen keine Kriege, um ihre Machtposition zu stärken, die kaufen momentan einfach 2/3 der Welt auf, dadurch haben sie genug Einfluss auf andere Länder.


----------



## Alux (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich alles entwickeln wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Führer sind doch bloß Marionetten der Militärs. Warum sollten ranghohe, verdiente Generäle auf einem Milchbart von nicht mal 30 Jahren hören? Ganz einfach - er lässt sie machen, erlässt ab und zu irgendeinen Erlass, damit er der Bevölkerung wichtig vorkommt und den Rest regeln die Generäle. Es wird sich nichts ändern.

Im Übrigen sollte sich der Westen mal an die eigene Nase fassen, immerhin unterstützen wir offiziell das ägyptische Heer. Was das derzeit abliefert, ist ja wohlbekannt.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sollte sich der Westen mal an die eigene Nase fassen, immerhin unterstützen wir offiziell das ägyptische Heer. Was das derzeit abliefert, ist ja wohlbekannt.


Ausserdem produzieren wir gute Waffen...und wo landen die? 3 mal Raten bitte!


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ausserdem produzieren wir gute Waffen...und wo landen die? 3 mal Raten bitte!



Im nahen Osten natürlich


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Schon sehr gruslig wenn ein Fiktiver Story Trailer von einem Shooter real wird.
> 
> Denkt ihr der neue Führer wird Süd und Nordorea vereinen ?



1. Was ist daran gruslig? Homefront (zwar ein sehr geniales Spiel) ist typisch pro-amerikanische "Propaganda". Die USA, der Hochpunkt der Weltdemokratie, wird von den bösen Kommunisten und Muslimen angegriffen. Die Ironie dadran ist das diese Spielthemen perfekt die amerikanische Paranoia widerspiegeln.

2. Nein.

Btw, politisches Thema, inb4 flames, bans und close.


----------

